# Another hedge trimmer bites the dust



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 22, 2017)

Here is one made out of another pair of old hedge trimmers with mineralized osage & brass pins...and yes I still love drilling before it is asked...LOL

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 22, 2017)

Nice one-


----------



## CWS (Apr 22, 2017)

Very Nice!


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 22, 2017)

Looks good Jack.....even with all the pins.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## TimR (Apr 22, 2017)

Nice and beefy!


----------

